# reel for drum-525 or sl20sh?



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

I have fished with a sl30sh for a few years now, and I really think it's a wonderful reel. But, it seems nowadays the big swing is to go to a smaller reel for better casting and lighter weight. This trend seemed to start with the penn 525 mag. I though that the 525 didn't have the line capacity to effectively fish the point, but I was obviously wrong with the penn's popularity there. 

So, my question is, what do you guys think of the sl20sh compared to the 525 mag? The slosh is cheaper and if it's made as well as my proven sl30sh it has got to be a fine reel. The sl20sh even holds a bit more line than the 525. The rating on a 525 is 275 yards of 15, the rating of the sl20sh is 300 yards of 14. I would think that the 20 holds more than the 525, but I'm just assuming. 

The only problem I have with the bigger sl30sh is the height of the spool over the rod. My stubby thumb has a hard time keeping the spool from slipping on a cast. That's why I want to go to a smaller reel, so my thumb can reach the top of the spool a little better. 

I know the mags in the 525 would prevent an unwanted backlash every once in a while, but I don't get them anyways in my sl30sh, so I wouldn't think that the 20 would be any different. So, are the mags worth the extra $40? 

Thanks for all input. 

Jeremiah


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

if u get a magplate in a sl20sh,u have i my opinion a better reel.if not id go with the 525 with h.o. conversion.the two reels are the same price after modifying


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*525 vs 20*

I bought three magged 20's. Only one was what I would call perfect. The other two did not adjust just right. I use two magnets in it. I have had several 525's all with aftermarket mags. In general the 525's are all the same. Great reel. But if you get a 20 that is dialed in just right it will outcast the 525 with 8 oz. They are about the same as far as drag. Both are great. As far as fish fighting cranking power the Daiwa wins. I fish a 20 a lot and it will handle any drum out there with 17 lb Suffix or 25 lb Gami( which is the same size as 17 suffix and a little stronger.) The 525 is a lot more prone to blow up if it is wet or cold. The clicker on a magged 20 will wake the dead. If you double up the clicker spring (use two twisted together ) on a 525 it is O.K. at best. The Daiwa in my opinion is better in the wet dirty real world you will use it in. With that said I also know a lot of great fisherman that love the 525. The largest Cobia I have ever seen was caught on a 525 with 15 lb big game line. A drum is no match for either.


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

*Thanks for the info.*

Thanks for the info. I'm getting about what I expected though, there isn't really a clear winner. I really don't know what I'm going to do yet. 

I heard over on the red drum board that the sl20sh was even higher off the rod than the sl30sh. Do you guys feel the same way? Could someone perhaps measure them? 

I have a really hard time keeping my 30 from rotating under my thumb when throwing 8nbait really hard. I'm sure that it's casting technique more than the reel, but I'm not sure. I have smallish hands and I'd like to try a smaller reel to test the theory. I have fixed the problem with a piece of inner tube slipped over my reel thumb, but it's getting to be an inconvenience, and I'd like to fix the problem instead of keep using the "band aid." 

One last question. Does the addition of magnets for the purpose of backlash control or for adding distance to the cast? I always thought they were for just controlling overruns only.

Thanks.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Jeremiahm*

try some small tire tubing.....put it over yer thumb...

I often have to do this esp after I've eaten or have a freshly oiled an lubed reel on tha beach...

I usuallly have a piece on me when I'm wadin on that bar.........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*This kinda goes against my "grain"...*

I'm a diawa fan,much more than a penn fan..  

The 20 and the thirty,and I have both,seem to be the same spool height. IMHO the diawa is a stronger,tougher reel that wears like iron. The spool hieght is a problem with some,as well as the gearbox. In your case,Jeremiahm,you not wanting to "bandaid" the problem with tire tube around thumb,I would go with the penn. I don't see the mag being a real advantage to you,cause you seem to be a good caster with no problems with backlash in the first place..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> try some small tire tubing.....put it over yer thumb...
> 
> I often have to do this esp after I've eaten or have a freshly oiled an lubed reel on tha beach...


...or had 14 B/L's....


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

I fish with a Calcutta..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> ...or had 14 B/L's....




........14 b/l' 's ,I hijacked from Shaggy.......


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> try some small tire tubing.....put it over yer thumb...
> 
> I often have to do this esp after I've eaten or have a freshly oiled an lubed reel on tha beach...
> 
> I usuallly have a piece on me when I'm wadin on that bar.........



my asian hands(hands only... cant wait for the joke i've never heard before that will follow this post.... hat, clay, al, im talkin bout ya'll) dont like the 30's much either though i like them very much and they are GREAT reels. if u choose the diawa as nick from breakaway does u can use surgical tubing on the reel foot for when your hands get damp or wet. i have them on all my reels... the tire tube works great too, but u have to remember to have it with you.


neil


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'm old school myself.*

So I just use the old under the shirt collar trick to dry my thumb on, works great.  



NTKG said:


> u can use surgical tubing on the reel foot for when your hands get damp or wet. i have them on all my reels... the tire tube works great too, but u have to remember to have it with you. neil


With that said, I do understand that there are some folks that need one of these to be able to reach their shirt collar.     Yeah, better stick to the tubing. LOL .....Tightlines


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, was looking at the 20 and 30, and by total mistake ended up buying myself a 30 SHV. Well, I like it, not expert with it yet, but getting better and better each season. So how about throwing at some comparissons to the SHV. Me, thinking on another one for reel-less rod, but may go Slosh, 525 or how about a 20 SHV?

Also, has anybody seen 3/4 of a case of B/L's? Been missing them for awhile, and really could enjoy a cold one right now.  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Shag*

If you have the 30 now,the gearbox is no problem,the height of the spool is no problem,and it is casting good for ya,IMO see no need to go to the 525..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm with Kenny on this one put them side by side and they are the same height. My beef with the slosh's is the gearbox. Not casting but when fighting a large fish it just digs into my palm. Its the way I hold the rod though. The 525 you can stuff about 289 or so of 17 and is rounded and no gearbox external to the reel in my way. Been fishin the 525's since they came out oldest one I have is 6 6 and 1/2 years old. Just replaced the drags and didn't even need to. I would say that the 525 is more of a handful to throw than a slsh but I can throw it farther than the slsh. I was never worried about the capacity though.. Either reel is a great choice, just depends what ya like.. JAM


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm with Jam and Kenny on this one too.Kenny and Da Rat are the ones who convinced me to go with the SLX30SHVs and I have small hands with short fingers.I don't have any problems with casting them.In order to avoid Jam's gear box problem I cut 4" off my OM rod butts so I can rest the butt on my thigh,with left hand on the reel fighting fish,Now,don't have to stick the butt between the legs and get the wobble when reeling.I prefer the 30s over the 525/20s mainly due to the 20# line capacity.But,Kenny and others have solved that little problem with Fireline backing.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jam you're right about the capasity.. If drumfishing the point you can go left and right to help chase the fish,if he gets in a stiff current and "puts her in the wind".. On the planks you only have 15ft either direction and you truely could get dumped in a stiff current.. N beach could be simular if the fish shoots the opening..With a nice cobe it could also become an issue. I have seen em burn some line,and they don't always run the slough like a drum will,so unless you can wade a long way,and he goes straight out,you could have a problem..
We're not even going to discuss the accidental tarpon...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Jeremiahm

I use the 525 because of the gearbox on the slsh. I use the butt of the rod to pull through the cast so shorting that would effect my distance... What ya need to do is try both of them and see which one you prefer.. Both will handle anything out there... JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> Jeremiahm
> 
> I use the 525 because of the gearbox on the slsh. I use the butt of the rod to pull through the cast so shorting that would effect my distance... What ya need to do is try both of them and see which one you prefer.. Both will handle anything out there... JAM


 Agreed if the gearbox bugs ya and you like a reel with a little lower profile on the rod,the mag525 should be the choice. That said,I've never owned a 525,but if it holds up like the diawas it's a good reel...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeremiahm,

I too suffer from the small hands/short thumb syndrome... lol

The sl30 is a great fishing reel that is capable of casting a loooong way. 

Try this,

When you grip the spool to cast, put your thumb firmly on the spool first, get a good grip then reach around with your fingers to grip the rod. This is a little trick used to get a better grip on a tourney reel but it definitly applies to fishing as well. Makes fatter spools a little easier to grip.

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

*Thanks guys.*

I'll try your tip, Tommy, it sounds like it has some potential for a better grip since you're gripping the spool and then the rod. It might put a little more focus into keeping that spool still. 

One other thing that I'm going to try eventually is instead of looking for a flatter reel, go to a smaller diameter rod. I may end up with a penn guide surf series heaver. They are a little smaller around than my telephone pole pinnacle.

Jeremiah


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

I like the Penn 525 and it is easier to spell.


----------

